# New deck for aluminum jon boat



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Inexpensive - lay down foam and put marine ply back over it.

Expensive - lay down foam and put aluminum over it.

Good luck and share some pics of the project.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Not sure where to get new flotation foam


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.marinefoam.com/flotation-foam.html?page_type=flotation-foams&link_type=image


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I say go with aluminum for the decking.
We just did a buddies jon boat completely all aluminum. 
No more wood at all.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I (personally) would stay away from the two part pour foam and the spray foam and if you read other boat repai forums you will know why.

The kind I like is the type that feels like a pool noodle. These can be bought in sheets that can be cut to size and once again, in my personal opinion, a much better choice for under the floor where water will accumulate.


----------

